# butt hair always get tangled/matted?



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

my puppy is a maltese and its butthair is getting tangled all the time. i first tried cutting the tangle out and brushing it daily but my puppy scoots on the floor causing it to matt easily and when i try to brush out the matt. my puppy hates it. so i have no option to cut it.  Puppy is fine when i brush it's face, back , legs, belly but doesn't let me brush it's butthair making it hard + the scooting makes it matte daily.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

The scooting most likely means your puppy needs its glands expressed. Take your puppy to a groomer and they should be able to do this as well as give your puppy a sanitary cut to keep your puppy cleaner and avoid the matting.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Has your puppy been dewormed? Scooting may also be a sign of parasites. I second the suggestion of a sanitary clip my Keeshond (RIP Sammy) had terrible problems with matting in this area, but having him professionally groomed and then trimming him myself between groomer visits was the secret to keeping us both happy in his regard.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the sanitary cut! It's made a huge difference in my setter and our war over the matted butt hair.


----------

